# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أكلة المؤمن

## محمد طه شعبان

أبو معاذ محمد الطايع:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد:
فإن الله خلقنا لأمر عظيم وسخَّر لنا ما في السماوات والأرض جميعًا منه وسهل أمر العبادة وأغدق علينا من بركات الأرض، وقد توسع الناس في أمر المأكل والمشرب حتى جاوزوا بذلك ما جرت به العادة: قال –سبحانه وتعالى-: ﴿ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ ﴾ (سورة الأعراف: الآية 31)، قال ابن عباس –رضي الله عنها-: "إذا أكلت ما شئت، ولبست ما شئت، ما أخطأتك خصلتان: سرف ومخيلة".
وقال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إن من السرف أن تأكل كل ما شئت"، وقال –سبحانه وتعالى-: ﴿ ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ ﴾ (سورة التكاثر: الآية 8)، وقال –صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) هذا والذي نفسي بيده من النعيم الذي نسأل عنه ظل بارد ورطب وماء بارد (. وقال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ) ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شرا من بطنه، حسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه، فإن لم يفعل فثلث لطعامه وثلث لشربه وثلث لنفسه (، قال ابن القيم –رحمه الله-: أربعة أشياء تمرض الجسم: الكلام الكثير, والنوم الكثير, والأكل الكثير, والجماع الكثير.
وقال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ) شرار أمتي الذين غذوا بالنعيم الذين يأكلون ألوان الطعام ويلبسون ألوان الثياب ويتشدقون في الكلام (، هؤلاء من شرار الأمة الذين يقدم لهم على السفرة أشكال الطعام.
وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ) خير القرون قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم قوم يشهدون، ولا يستشهدون وينذرون، ولا يوفون ويظهر فيهم السمن (. فنسأل الله العافية ألا نكون منهم، وقد امتلأت المستشفيات من السمن، بل قد أجريت العمليات لكثير من الناس.
قال الحسن -رحمه الله- وغيره: كانت بلية أبيكم آدم -عليه السلام- أكلة، وهي بليتكم إلى يوم القيامة. وكان يقال: "من ملك بطنه ملك الأعمال الصالحة كلها", وكان يقال: "من حب أن ينور له قلبه فليقل طعمه".
وعن عثمان كتب إلى سفيان الثوري: إن أردت أن يصح جسمك، ويقل نومك فأقل من الأكل.
وقال إبراهيم ابن أدهم: من يضبط بطنه ضبط دينه, ومن ملك جوعه ملك الأخلاق الصالحة, والشبع يميت القلب.
إن النفس إذا جاعت وعطشت صفا القلب ورق؛ ولذلك قال –سبحانه وتعالى-: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ﴾ (سورة البقرة: الآية 183)، فعند الجوع تحصل الرقة، ويتذكر الإنسان إخوانه الفقراء، ويتذكر نعيم الجنة وما أعد الله للصالحين، يقول الشافعي –رحمه الله-: ما شبعت منذ ست عشرة سنة، فإن الشبع يثقل البدن ويزيل الفطنة ويجلب النوم, ويضعف صاحبه عن العبادة.
والحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات، والصلاة والسلام على النبي، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=1461

----------


## هويدامحمد

*(أيّها المسرف!)*
هل من معاني الأخوة في الدين أن تستمتع بما أعطاك الله فيما حُرِّم عليك وأنت ترى مآسي إخوانك المسلمين؟! ولو لم يوجد مسلم على وجه الأرض يحتاج إلى جزء من مالك يسدُّ رمقه ويبقي على حياته لمَا حَسُن بك أن تهدر مالك في غير نفع؛ فكيف والمسلمون في كل يوم يموت منهم العشرات بل المئات من جراء التجويع والحصار والحرمان؟!
*(احذر عاقبة الإسراف!)*
إن عدم الاهتمام بذلك قد يكون سبباً للعقوبة وزوال الأموال، وإفقار الناس؛ حتى يتمنوا ما كانوا يُلقون بالأمس في النفايات -عياذاً بالله- وكم يمر بالناس من عبر في ذلك ولكن قلَّ من يعتبر؛ فكم من أسر افتقرت من بعد الغنى؟! وكم من دول بطرت شعوبها وأسرفت على نفسها فابتلاها الله بالحروب والفتن التي عصفت بها، فتمنَّى أفرادها بعض ما كانوا يملكون من قبل؟! والتاريخ مليء بأحداث من هذا النوع؛ فالمعتمد بن عَبَّاد -رحمه الله- كان من ملوك الأندلس، ويملك الأموال الطائلة، والقصور العظيمة، ولما اشتهت زوجتُه وبعضُ بناته أن يتخوَّضن في الطين أمر بالعنبر والعود فوُضع في ساحة قصره، ورُشَّ عليه ماءُ الورد وأنواع من الطيب، وعُجِن حتى صار مثل الطين؛ فتخوَّضت فيه أسرته المترفة, وما ماتت تلك الأسرة المترفة حتى ذاقت طعم الفقر وألم الجوع؛ إذ استولى "يوسف بن تاشفين" على مملكة ابن عباد، وكان النسوة اللائي تخوَّضن في العود والعنبر لا يجدن ما يأكلن إلا من غزل الصوف بأيديهن الذي لا يسد إلا بعض جوعهن. وهذا أبو عبد الله الزغل من آخر ملوك غرناطة الأندلسية باع أملاكه فيها بعد أن استولى عليها النصارى، وحمل مالاً عظيماً قُدِّر بخمسة ملايين من العملة المعروفة آنذاك, ورحل إلى إفريقيا, فقُبِض عليه وصودرت أمواله، وسُملت عيناه, ورمي في السجن بسبب بيعه غرناطة للنصارى وتخليه عنها، ولما خرج من السجن لم يجد من يطعمه ويؤويه، فأخذ يستعطي الناس في الأسواق، ويطوف وعلى ثيابه رق غزال مكتوب عليه: "هذا سلطان الأندلس العاثر المجد" لعل من يراه يرحمه ويعطيه بعض المال.
لقد أبان لنا التاريخ عاقبة المسرفين كانت ذلاً وخسراً؛ فواجب علينا أن لا نطغى إذا أُعطينا؛ بل نشكر المنعم سبحانه بتسخير نعمه لطاعته والاقتصاد في الإنفاق؛ فذلك خير لنا في الدنيا والآخرة، وهو سبب حفظ المال3.
اللهم احفظ علينا نعمك، ووفقنا لشكرك وطاعتك، وأعنَّا على ذكرك وحسن عبادتك، واجعل ما أنعمت به علينا من الخيرات معينة على ما أمرتنا به من الطاعات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

